# Paph. rothschildianum progress photos



## Heather (Aug 5, 2007)

'Rex' x 'Mont Millais'


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 5, 2007)

Yipeee!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Aug 6, 2007)

:clap: oh boy! this should be a good one!!!


----------



## Sangii (Aug 6, 2007)

:clap:way to go !


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, famous cross. [parentage, I mean] It's good to see you still have some non-Neos.


----------



## Elena (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, exciting!


----------



## Marco (Aug 6, 2007)

looks good...whats the leafspan on it?


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 9, 2007)

So excited to see the bloom!

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Aug 9, 2007)

It's about 24" leafspan, Marco. It was due to bloom last year. Jason, who I haven't seen around lately bought one at the same time I did from Sherwood and it bloomed about a year ago. 

I'm excited too! Bud's looking nice and plump so far.


----------



## Heather (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## e-spice (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow that is exciting!

e-spice


----------



## paphioland (Aug 13, 2007)

I have to admit I am excited to see!


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 13, 2007)

Looking good Heather!!!


----------



## Heather (Aug 26, 2007)

*Update*

Looks like maybe 3 buds? Still hard to tell for sure but it's moving right along!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2007)

Stop watching it or it may blast!


----------



## Heather (Sep 2, 2007)

*Baby's inside now....*

For the home stretch. 






Considering the year of culture changes in my past, I'm pretty happy to a) bloom this damn thing and b) get three buds! Hope it turns out nicely...Society meeting in a week - think it will be ready?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2007)

It'll be close. Good Luck.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 2, 2007)

:clap::clap:
hmmm ...ready in a week...... I don't think so
BUT the heck with the society meeting! I know it's your proud baby -you got it this far, I'd be afraid of something happening en route! Wait til next month - enjoy it for a while!


----------



## Sangii (Sep 2, 2007)

looking good !


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow that's what I call an accomplishment! I can't wait 'till I get one to try it myself. Best of luck!


----------



## papheteer (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice, Heather! Good growing. Do you guys find roths to bloom every year? How about multis made with it?


----------



## Heather (Sep 3, 2007)

This is my first time blooming a roth. It has two small starts. I don't expect it to bloom again for another 4-7 years but time will tell. It's not focusing on the growing at the moment. Honestly, if I was a better mother I should have cut the spike and let the plant grow, but I've been waiting 3 years to see this darn thing! 

I have another - 'Excelcior' which is slow as molasses but a more compact plant. It's a division and roots are excellent so maybe next time this year.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 3, 2007)

Very exciting Heather.  But slow by the sounds of it. Forgive me, I'm not very well versed in roth parentage, would this one be of the Taiwanese breeding? Just wondering since I got one recently and was told that it should bloom within the next 4-5 years from its present seedling stage. I was a tad skeptical.


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2007)

Heather said:


> This is my first time blooming a roth. It has two small starts. I don't expect it to bloom again for another 4-7 years but time will tell. It's not focusing on the growing at the moment. Honestly, if I was a better mother I should have cut the spike and let the plant grow, but I've been waiting 3 years to see this darn thing!
> 
> I have another - 'Excelcior' which is slow as molasses but a more compact plant. It's a division and roots are excellent so maybe next time this year.



Ahh Heather. Your a pro:clap: Once these guys get going they are unstoppable.

Last year when mine bloomed on 1 adult and 1 young growth, I bred it, and it promptly added 4 more new growths while the capsules were developing. (Germinated seed at Meyer's btw). It didn't bloom this year, but the young growth is putting on span fast, and I bet it will go next year.

Can't wait to see your blooms:clap::clap:


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Rick, you're so sweet.  

Barbara, no, this is not one of the newer Taiwanese, it's 'Rex' x 'Mont Millais' which is (forgive me, is it still?) the most awarded roth. cross of all time (at least it was...) 

So, you can see why I'm excited. Sorta wish it would hurry up and bloom, it's making me anxious.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm surprised you haven't gotten fed up w/ it yet! oke:


----------



## Heather (Sep 8, 2007)

*Today's update*


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 8, 2007)

You're just teasing now. oke:


----------



## Heather (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, yes, of course!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't wait to see how this turns out!

e-spice


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't wait to see the whole flowrescent fully developed Heather!!! Great work...!!! I can say you are a good mother !!!! (judjing from the photos )


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2007)

Can you post a photo of the whole plant w/ something for size reference, please.


----------



## Heather (Sep 13, 2007)

No, Eric. It doesn't matter much in this case, it's a highly awarded cross. We know that information about it already, and I've already stated the specs! 

FWIW - The petals are nice and wide. The dorsal and synsepal are, so far, cuppy. I am in agreement. It is going to take a while for this one to open completely. Please stay tuned.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2007)

No, I just meant how much of your living room is this taking up? I'm no grex-whore! Is it a gigantic plant or reasonable, remember I only have had one multifloral Paph in bloom [glandulif-wilmeni-whatever..] and I only got it because it's small.


----------



## Heather (Sep 14, 2007)

Leafspan is 24"


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2007)

1 leaf!? Let's see 6" Neo into 2 leaves x 24"/leaf = 8 Neo's space


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 15, 2007)

Heather...you are such a tease!! get that moving quicker...can't wait any longer oke:


----------



## Heather (Sep 15, 2007)

Hrmmm....maybe tomorrow if I am feeling happier about it. :sob:


----------



## arcticshaun (Sep 16, 2007)

While I admit that all my multi florals are still small I don't understand most of the complaints about size. I have way too many space hogs (Zygo, Beallara, Catt, Cym, Dend) with leaves or growths in the 2-3 foot range. And while I enjoy their flowers I'd have to take time off work to watch a spectacle like the blooming of an classic Roth cross. I'm not obsessed at all 

Shaun


----------



## Heather (Sep 16, 2007)

Update: 

I think I might have let the plant dry out a bit too much. The second bloom looks to be better than the first.


----------



## Candace (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## bwester (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Heather (Sep 16, 2007)

Meh...I'm underwhelmed...

If someone wanted to make a serious offer, at this point, I'd certainly consider it. Remember now, it's NOT a SELECT 'Rex' x ''MM' plant (though it did originate from OZ.)


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice and beautiful!!!

Ramon


----------



## Marco (Sep 16, 2007)

awesome nice roth...fantastic close up as well


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks good to me! Nice photo!


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 17, 2007)

What a majestic-looking bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2007)

You kind of didn't capture the whole plant; so it's hard to appreciate..oke:


----------

